# New PX4 compact.



## Artbatista (Oct 18, 2012)

I just picked up a new PX4 compact and wanted to ask about replacement sights, or perhaps if there's a way to refinish the existing sights with a more visible color.

My wife's gun has this very nice green neon sights and I seem to be having trouble focusing on these white dots on this gun.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guilford (Aug 3, 2012)

paint them with white fingernail polish. Works good for me.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I paint my sights with Testors green.......


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I swapped mine out with Trijicons.


----------

